# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Checkpoint athens

## Nefeli28

Έχω ξαναγράψει και στο παρελθόν γι αυτό το θέμα αλλά δεν έβρισκα το ποστ για να συνεχίσω εκει. 
Εν ολίγοις πριν 2 χρόνια εξετάστηκα στο checkpoint στην Αθήνα για hiv και βγήκε αρνητικό. Από τότε όμως άρχισε και ο μεγαλύτερος γολγοθάς μου. 
Μου κόλλησε στο κεφάλι η ιδέα μήπως αυτό με το οποίο με τρυπησαν δεν ήταν μιας χρήσης και κόλλησα εκείνη την ημέρα hiv. 
Πήρα την κάτω βόλτα, άρχισα τους ψυχιάτρους και τα ψυχοφάρμακα και μέχρι σήμερα βασανίζομαι από αυτές τις σκέψεις. Φυσικά όχι στον ίδιο βαθμό με τότε είμαι αρκετά καλύτερα αλλά στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου (καθως και η διάγνωση μου είναι αρκετά βαριας μορφής ΙΔΨ) υπάρχει πάντα αυτή η σκέψη. 
Πιστεύω πως ακόμα και στο πίσω μέρος, ακόμα κι αν είμαι πολυ καλύτερα από τότε, συνεχίζει να δηλητηριάζει τη ζωή μου. 
Τον Φεβρουάριο που μας πέρασε επικοινώνησα με κάποια κοπέλα από το checkpoint Θεσσαλονίκης και μου είπε πως το μηχανηματακι με το οποίο σε τρυπάνε είναι μιας χρήσης και άπαξ και χρησιμοποιηθεί μια φορά μετά μπλοκάρει και να θες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις δεν μπορείς. 
Με ρώτησε πως άντεξα να ζω τόσο καιρό με αυτή την απορία και της ειπα ότι καλώς η κακώς άντεξα...
Φυσικά είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο και στο checkpoint που πήγα να ρωτήσω αλλά μόνο που δεν με έβρισαν μόλις άκουσαν τι τους ρώτησα. 
Το θέμα είναι ότι σήμερα μου ήρθε η εξής ιδέα και θα ήθελα παρα πολύ να ακούσω και τη δική σας γνώμη. 
Σκέφτηκα να κλείσω ένα ραντεβού στο checkpoint ξανά, και μόλις πάω στο ραντεβού να τους εξηγήσω την κατάσταση μου, να πω ότι δεν ήρθα για να εξεταστω και να ζητήσω να δω αν οντως αυτό με το οποιο σε τρυπάνε είναι μιας χρήσης....
Τι λετε;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έχω ξαναγράψει και στο παρελθόν γι αυτό το θέμα αλλά δεν έβρισκα το ποστ για να συνεχίσω εκει. 
> Εν ολίγοις πριν 2 χρόνια εξετάστηκα στο checkpoint στην Αθήνα για hiv και βγήκε αρνητικό. Από τότε όμως άρχισε και ο μεγαλύτερος γολγοθάς μου. 
> Μου κόλλησε στο κεφάλι η ιδέα μήπως αυτό με το οποίο με τρυπησαν δεν ήταν μιας χρήσης και κόλλησα εκείνη την ημέρα hiv. 
> Πήρα την κάτω βόλτα, άρχισα τους ψυχιάτρους και τα ψυχοφάρμακα και μέχρι σήμερα βασανίζομαι από αυτές τις σκέψεις. Φυσικά όχι στον ίδιο βαθμό με τότε είμαι αρκετά καλύτερα αλλά στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου (καθως και η διάγνωση μου είναι αρκετά βαριας μορφής ΙΔΨ) υπάρχει πάντα αυτή η σκέψη. 
> Πιστεύω πως ακόμα και στο πίσω μέρος, ακόμα κι αν είμαι πολυ καλύτερα από τότε, συνεχίζει να δηλητηριάζει τη ζωή μου. 
> Τον Φεβρουάριο που μας πέρασε επικοινώνησα με κάποια κοπέλα από το checkpoint Θεσσαλονίκης και μου είπε πως το μηχανηματακι με το οποίο σε τρυπάνε είναι μιας χρήσης και άπαξ και χρησιμοποιηθεί μια φορά μετά μπλοκάρει και να θες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις δεν μπορείς. 
> Με ρώτησε πως άντεξα να ζω τόσο καιρό με αυτή την απορία και της ειπα ότι καλώς η κακώς άντεξα...
> Φυσικά είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο και στο checkpoint που πήγα να ρωτήσω αλλά μόνο που δεν με έβρισαν μόλις άκουσαν τι τους ρώτησα. 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι σήμερα μου ήρθε η εξής ιδέα και θα ήθελα παρα πολύ να ακούσω και τη δική σας γνώμη. 
> ...


Και να το δεις θα σου κολλήσει κατι αλλο στο μυαλο,οποτε τσαμπα θα τους ενοχλήσεις

----------


## Nefeli28

> Και να το δεις θα σου κολλήσει κατι αλλο στο μυαλο,οποτε τσαμπα θα τους ενοχλήσεις


Το σκέφτηκα αυτό, αλλά λέω μήπως αυτή τη φορά που ούτως η άλλως είμαι πολύ καλύτερα από όλα αυτά, μου φύγει εντελώς η σκέψη...
Έστω αυτή η μικρή που υπάρχει στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου

----------


## take a break

Oχι Νεφέλη , φαντάσματα κυνηγάς. Βγαλτο από το μυαλό σου.

----------


## keep_walking

Και γιατι δεν εκανες αλλη μια φορα το τεστ και να τους πεις επειδη εχω το ταδε θελω να το δω να το βγαζετε απο την συσκευασια και να το χρησιμοποιηται. Εαν βγει καθαρο το τεστ δεν σε ενδιαφερει η πρωτη φορα.
Και εγω ανησυχω για παραδειγμα οταν μου παιρνουν αιμα, μηπως θελησουν να κανουν οικονομια στις συριγγες, αλλα μεχρι εκει.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Και γιατι δεν εκανες αλλη μια φορα το τεστ και να τους πεις επειδη εχω το ταδε θελω να το δω να το βγαζετε απο την συσκευασια και να το χρησιμοποιηται. Εαν βγει καθαρο το τεστ δεν σε ενδιαφερει η πρωτη φορα.
> Και εγω ανησυχω για παραδειγμα οταν μου παιρνουν αιμα, μηπως θελησουν να κανουν οικονομια στις συριγγες, αλλα μεχρι εκει.


Δεν το σκέφτηκα τότε αυτό. 
Τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως ξαναπάω αλλά δεν ξέρω….μήπως μετά πάλι βρω κάτι για το οποιο δεν θα είμαι σίγουρη;;;

----------


## Merlot

Να μην πας. Η ΙΔΨ σου είναι που σε σπρώχνει να αναζητάς διαρκώς καθησυχασμό και επιβεβαίωση. Που σε ανακουφίζει για λίγο αλλά ουσιαστικά επιτείνει το πρόβλημα. Να μπορείς να μένεις με την αμφιβολία, όσο κι αν φαίνεται βασανιστικό σε σένα.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Να μην πας. Η ΙΔΨ σου είναι που σε σπρώχνει να αναζητάς διαρκώς καθησυχασμό και επιβεβαίωση. Που σε ανακουφίζει για λίγο αλλά ουσιαστικά επιτείνει το πρόβλημα. Να μπορείς να μένεις με την αμφιβολία, όσο κι αν φαίνεται βασανιστικό σε σένα.


Αυτό λένε και οι ειδικοί. Να μένω με την αμφιβολία για να μην επιτείνεται το πρόβλημα… πραγματικά είναι βασανιστικό αλλά μάλλον είναι η μόνη λύση….

----------


## lloullou00

Νεφέλη τι κάνεις? Άντεξες να μην πας? Είσαι καλύτερα?

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη τι κάνεις? Άντεξες να μην πας? Είσαι καλύτερα?


Καλησπέρα!
Ναι άντεξα να μην πάω και είμαι πολύ καλύτερα. 
Ειπα θα προσπαθήσω να μείνω με την αμφιβολία και τώρα έχω φτάσει σε σημείο που μου φαίνονται όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις που έκανα εξωφρενικές.
Φυσικά δεν έχω ψευδαισθήσεις ότι ξεμπέρδεψα με αυτό γιατί ανα πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να ξανάρθει το ίδιο η κάτι άλλο. Έτσι είναι η ιδψ δυστυχώς.
Προς το παρόν όμως είμαι καλά. Με βοηθάει κιολας το καλοκαίρι οι διακοπές και η αποχή από τη δουλειά….
Ελπίζω να περάσει έτσι και το υπόλοιπο του καλοκαιριού…

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλησπέρα!
> Ναι άντεξα να μην πάω και είμαι πολύ καλύτερα. 
> Ειπα θα προσπαθήσω να μείνω με την αμφιβολία και τώρα έχω φτάσει σε σημείο που μου φαίνονται όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις που έκανα εξωφρενικές.
> Φυσικά δεν έχω ψευδαισθήσεις ότι ξεμπέρδεψα με αυτό γιατί ανα πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να ξανάρθει το ίδιο η κάτι άλλο. Έτσι είναι η ιδψ δυστυχώς.
> Προς το παρόν όμως είμαι καλά. Με βοηθάει κιολας το καλοκαίρι οι διακοπές και η αποχή από τη δουλειά….
> Ελπίζω να περάσει έτσι και το υπόλοιπο του καλοκαιριού…


Πραγματικά χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που το διαβαζω.Μπραβο ρε κοριτσι μου.Πολυ σε χαίρομαι

----------


## Nefeli28

> Πραγματικά χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που το διαβαζω.Μπραβο ρε κοριτσι μου.Πολυ σε χαίρομαι


Αχ, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και όλη την υποστήριξη όσες φορές μιλήσαμε … να ‘σαι καλά!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αχ, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και όλη την υποστήριξη όσες φορές μιλήσαμε … να ‘σαι καλά!


Να μπαινεις να μας ενημερωνεις.Σε νιώθω γιατί και εγω τα ιδια πέρασα.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Να μπαινεις να μας ενημερωνεις.Σε νιώθω γιατί και εγω τα ιδια πέρασα.


Ναι σε καταλαβαίνω…
Μίλησα και με τον ψυχίατρο προχτές και του ειπα ότι είμαι πολύ καλά και μήπως θα χρειαζόταν να μειώσουμε κάτι από τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή. 
Είπε καλύτερα όχι γιατί όσο περισσότερο μένω σε αυτό το «καλά» τόσο μετά θα μπορέσουμε να κόψουμε κάτι με ευκολία. Είπε να συνεχίσω τις διακοπές έτσι χαλαρά και ωραία και με τον καιρό θα έρθει και η μείωση.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι σε καταλαβαίνω…
> Μίλησα και με τον ψυχίατρο προχτές και του ειπα ότι είμαι πολύ καλά και μήπως θα χρειαζόταν να μειώσουμε κάτι από τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή. 
> Είπε καλύτερα όχι γιατί όσο περισσότερο μένω σε αυτό το «καλά» τόσο μετά θα μπορέσουμε να κόψουμε κάτι με ευκολία. Είπε να συνεχίσω τις διακοπές έτσι χαλαρά και ωραία και με τον καιρό θα έρθει και η μείωση.


Ναι κορίτσι μη βιαστεις να τα κόψεις.Το οτι εισαι καλα ειναι πολυ θετικο σημάδι αλλα είναι πολυ ευκολο να υποτροπιάσεις χωρις τα χαπια.Σε κάθε περίπτωση ειναι πολυ λυτρωτικο το οτι νιώθεις επιτέλους καλα και καταλαβαινεις ότι ειχες παράλογες σκεψεις.Ειμαι πολυ υπερήφανη για σενα κ την πρόοδο σου.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ναι κορίτσι μη βιαστεις να τα κόψεις.Το οτι εισαι καλα ειναι πολυ θετικο σημάδι αλλα είναι πολυ ευκολο να υποτροπιάσεις χωρις τα χαπια.Σε κάθε περίπτωση ειναι πολυ λυτρωτικο το οτι νιώθεις επιτέλους καλα και καταλαβαινεις ότι ειχες παράλογες σκεψεις.Ειμαι πολυ υπερήφανη για σενα κ την πρόοδο σου.


Σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ!!!

----------


## fouska

Νεφέλη, ο αδελφός μου δούλευε χρόνια στο checkpoint και ξέρω φυσικά ότι κάνουν είναι υπεύθυνο και προσεγμένο. Μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να κόλλησες απο εκεί! Άσε που γενικά το να κολλήσεις hiv δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο όσο νομίζεις, θα πρέπει να κάνεις συγκεκριμένα πράγματα τα οποία φαντάζομαι ήδη τα ξέρεις.
Έχω μια φίλη νοσοκόματα που δούλευε χρόνια στην πτέρυγα με ασθενείς υψηλού κινδύνου, μέσα σε αυτούς και άτομα με hiv. Κατα καιρούς είχε τρυπηθεί κατα λάθος με βελόνα ασθενούς με HIV και έπρεπε κάθε φορά να περιμένει 6 μήνες για να κάνει το τεστ. Δεν κόλλησε ποτέ. Γενικά κουλ, αυτή τη φοβία με το checkpoint μπορείς να την κάνεις delete :)

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη, ο αδελφός μου δούλευε χρόνια στο checkpoint και ξέρω φυσικά ότι κάνουν είναι υπεύθυνο και προσεγμένο. Μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να κόλλησες απο εκεί! Άσε που γενικά το να κολλήσεις hiv δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο όσο νομίζεις, θα πρέπει να κάνεις συγκεκριμένα πράγματα τα οποία φαντάζομαι ήδη τα ξέρεις.
> Έχω μια φίλη νοσοκόματα που δούλευε χρόνια στην πτέρυγα με ασθενείς υψηλού κινδύνου, μέσα σε αυτούς και άτομα με hiv. Κατα καιρούς είχε τρυπηθεί κατα λάθος με βελόνα ασθενούς με HIV και έπρεπε κάθε φορά να περιμένει 6 μήνες για να κάνει το τεστ. Δεν κόλλησε ποτέ. Γενικά κουλ, αυτή τη φοβία με το checkpoint μπορείς να την κάνεις delete :)


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα λόγια σου! Είναι πολύ καθησυχαστικά…

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη, ο αδελφός μου δούλευε χρόνια στο checkpoint και ξέρω φυσικά ότι κάνουν είναι υπεύθυνο και προσεγμένο. Μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να κόλλησες απο εκεί! Άσε που γενικά το να κολλήσεις hiv δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο όσο νομίζεις, θα πρέπει να κάνεις συγκεκριμένα πράγματα τα οποία φαντάζομαι ήδη τα ξέρεις.
> Έχω μια φίλη νοσοκόματα που δούλευε χρόνια στην πτέρυγα με ασθενείς υψηλού κινδύνου, μέσα σε αυτούς και άτομα με hiv. Κατα καιρούς είχε τρυπηθεί κατα λάθος με βελόνα ασθενούς με HIV και έπρεπε κάθε φορά να περιμένει 6 μήνες για να κάνει το τεστ. Δεν κόλλησε ποτέ. Γενικά κουλ, αυτή τη φοβία με το checkpoint μπορείς να την κάνεις delete :)


Σε ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου. Με καθησυχάζεις. Μια ερώτηση προς τον αδερφό σου που δούλευε στο checkpoint: αυτό με το οποίο σε τρυπάνε είναι μιας χρήσης;
Αληθεύει ότι άπαξ και χρησιμοποιηθεί μια φορά μετά μπλοκάρει και δεν μπορεί να ξανατρυπησει κάποιον;
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι!!

----------


## lloullou00

Κι εγώ θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αυτοί που κατά λάθος τρυπιουνται δεν κανουν κάτι προληπτικά? Δλδ. προληπτική αγωγή?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κι εγώ θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αυτοί που κατά λάθος τρυπιουνται δεν κανουν κάτι προληπτικά? Δλδ. προληπτική αγωγή?


Αν υπάρχει πιθανότητα μόλυνσης παίρνεις την αγωγή που παιρνουν οσοι εχουν aids αλλα αυτο καλύπτει μονο το aids και οχι ηπατίτιδα πχ

----------


## lloullou00

Ναι αλλά όταν λένε τρυπηθηκαν κάποιοι με βελόνα οροθετικού κ πάλι δεν κόλλησαν εννοούν παίρνοντας αγωγή ή και χωρίς?

----------

